# Help please! Visa required for newborn?



## gbg (Feb 16, 2010)

My husband and I currently live in the US (we are not US citizens), and we are moving to Canada on September for my husband to take a job as postdoctoral fellow for two years. I am pregnant and the baby is due only 6 weeks before we will have to move. Does anyone know what documents are required for a US citizen child to live in Canada? Will the US passport be enough? How about the birth certificate? I think we can present that to enter our son to Canada as a visitor, but how about a temporary resident?

Any help is appreciated!


----------

